# BMW product info



## Tine (Nov 13, 2005)

hector said:


> Tine said:
> 
> 
> > Therefore NGI4T engines are in development. One of them is a contender for being incorporated in M2.
> ...


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

Tine said:


> hector said:
> 
> 
> > The problem with N54 & 1er / 2er is that car comes out as very nose heavy with N54 in it.
> ...


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

andy_thomas said:


> (Most of the complaints I've read about are to do with the mysterious kidnapping of the regular BMW chassis engineers and replacement with Audi's rejected job applicants.)


:rofl:


----------

